
“How spreadsheets are used at work” – Survey results - TruffleLabs
https://medium.com/@spreadsheet/how-spreadsheets-are-used-at-work-ff339738e0a6
======
nwallin
Suggested title: "Survey: How Spreadsheet.com users use spreadsheets."

I think there's sufficient difference between the average spreadsheet user and
the sort of person who would sign up for a website like spreadsheet.com AND
respond to a survey request that the results won't generalize well.

Imagine the difference between "how do you use email" between the registered
users of a site called mailing lists.com and the average user.

------
NoPicklez
Where I work, we're shifting away from using Spreadsheets that perform
analysis to platforms such as Alteryx.

